
Show HN: Kind of reinventing Emacs and Elisp – looking for feedback - zeo1
https://github.com/zeo1/u
======
setr
uh...

my first piece of feedback is that you need to actually have a better strategy
than "emacs w/ JS" if you want any real feedback

At the moment, there's literally nothing to give feedback on

Congrats for starting it, I guess?

Why do you think this will work where other attempts at replacing emacs has
failed? Why JS over other options? What benefits over emacs? What
architecture? Why that architecture over emacs current one? What are you plans
on integrating with other editor plugins, if any, to steal your way into
having an ecosystem before people fully invest in this? etc

I mean hell, the most basic question: Why do you even want to replace/reinvent
emacs?

~~~
zeo1
Thanks, v0.2 will be at least usable.

Actually, I don't just want to replace emacs, we'll see.

~~~
setr
I meant you need to actually state what you’re planning to do and why; not
that it actually needs to be useable before it can criticized.

Afaict, you’ve expressed almost nothing about what this program intends to be,
other than “emacs”

------
easytiger
It's a modal editor. Philosophically and practically antithetical to emacs and
its mission

